# Climate



## Cameron (Jul 15, 2021)

A short article by Kurt Cobb on the heat wave out west and why this type of event is  likely to become the norm.
http://resourceinsights.blogspot.com/2021/07/climate-change-consequences-too-hot-too.html

Reading up on how the romans and ancient egyptians handled heat.   The latter with damp mats at the entrance to a home and the dry arid wind would blow over it cooling a bit.  The romans  (rich anyways) had water from the aqueducts flow through pipes in the walls to lower house temperatures.   both used terra cotta pots which are porous to cool an area.   (at least based on my small research !)


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 15, 2021)

Severe *heat waves* have *caused* catastrophic crop failures, thousands of deaths from hyperthermia, and widespread power outages due to increased use of air conditioning. A *heat wave* is considered extreme weather that *can* be a natural disaster, and a danger because *heat* and sunlight may overheat the human body.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jul 15, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Severe *heat waves* have *caused* catastrophic crop failures, thousands of deaths from hyperthermia, and widespread power outages due to increased use of air conditioning. A *heat wave* is considered extreme weather that *can* be a natural disaster, and a danger because *heat* and sunlight may overheat the human body.


Scary but so true as we are in the midst of a lengthy heat wave...drought conditions...air conditioning going 'nuts' and myself being dizzy as a bat if I linger outdoors. I am not overly keen on perpetual air conditioning as so un-natural thus tend to step out to warm myself up. Weird, I know...so I am told.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 15, 2021)

‘Hard to comprehend’: Experts react to record 121 degrees in Canada

Yet another major heat wave is set to roast the western U.S. and Canada by the weekend


----------



## Don M. (Jul 15, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> ‘Hard to comprehend’: Experts react to record 121 degrees in Canada
> 
> Yet another major heat wave is set to roast the western U.S. and Canada by the weekend


So far, we've been lucky here in the middle of the country....just excessive amounts of rain....about a foot above normal for the year, so far.  The West is burning up, and the East is seeing more floods.  It looks like we're in the nations "neutral" zone....Knock Wood.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 20, 2021)

Since few, if any, of us here remember the heat/drought/dust bowl conditions and associated great depression of the 1930s, it serves as a reminder that that these things happen from time to time.  As for excessive rainfall and flooding, I can remember that happening back in the midwest in the 1950s, once flooding the entire town I lived in.  Floodplains were given the name because flooding happens as a natural  event that is beneficial to the land, if not those living in it.


----------



## Chet (Jul 20, 2021)

Deforestation, deforestation; deforestation. If you want see the connection between deforestation and the climate read the following. It gets down in the weeds and I have not fully digested it all yet but it bears a look.  https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0153357#sec019


----------



## Cameron (Jul 20, 2021)

interesting.   Will read it more thoroughly later with another cup of coffee.    I have read some studies that grass farming promotes a type of bacteria the proliferates and consumes carbon.    Definitely not around with heavy fertilizer which kills it off.

part of all this is likely to cloud cover.  I read somewhere that in the past excess cloud cover exacerbated extremes and just see this article came out on that  https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2021/07/210719153522.htm


----------

